# Intrapolyp steroid injections



## penjo828 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have an ENT MD doing Intrapolyp steroid injections bilateral with kenalog.  What CPT code would be used for this procedure?

Thank you for any information that you can provide


----------



## Thouvenel (Mar 6, 2012)

I have this same situation, but my doc did the polyp injection which was located on the turbinate so I billed the injection for the turbinate, does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## jthweatt (Mar 9, 2012)

What about 11900 - Injection, intralesional: up to and including 7 lesions?  Or 11901 - more than 7 lesions?  Remember, code 11900 OR 11901 one time only.


----------

